# Detail My Ride | VW Golf GTI Edition 30 | Correction, Paintwork and Wheel Refinish



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

*Want to see daily photo updates, including photos, offers and giveaways? Check out our social media to see the latest from us!*

 

Hi Guys!

This 2007 VW Golf Edition 30 was bought in to us as the owner was keen to fully overhaul the appearance of the car.

We agreed to carry out various work including a paintwork correction detail, refinish the 18" Pescara alloy wheels in the original OEM finish, brake caliper/hub treatment, as well as some paintwork including the rear bumper, o/s rear door strip, door mirrors and front lower splitter. We also replaced any worn parts such as badges, trims etc.

The car was with us for 18 days, and received over 50+ hours of work to fully restore the appearance of the car. Here's how the car looked on arrival:




































































































The first stage was to fully wash/decontaminate the exterior of the car. Our 21 stage process safely removes road grime, dirt, tar, iron fallout and other contaminants leaving a perfectly clean surface to allow us to machine polish the paintwork, as well as apply protection to surfaces e.g. glass and trim.

Once the car was washed/decontaminated, we pulled the car into our Studio and removed the alloy wheels to be refinished, and also removed the rear bumper, O/S rear door strip, door mirror caps and front lower splitter as these were to be painted and re-fitted later. We replaced both the O/S door strip, and front lower splitter with new OEM parts due to irreparable damage at the owners request prior to painting.

The car was beginning to take shape at this point, although it may look as if we have gone backwards!










With the alloy wheels removed, it revealed that the brake calipers needed a deep clean, we follow this up and polish the painted calipers by hand before applying a sealant to keep them looking clean and glossy. We also painted the brake disc hub (visible between the alloy wheel and the disc) in gloss black.

Some before pictures:














































After, the plastic arch liners were also fully cleaned/degreased before applying Car Pro Perl 1:1 to restore a factory fresh look.



















The alloy wheels were in reasonable condition, with only some light scuff marks to repair prior to refinishing. Some before pictures:














































The alloy wheels are removed from the tyres, chemically stripped, and prepared prior to an intricate wet painting process. These particular BBS Pescara alloy wheels were refinished using OEM water based paint/lacquer, providing an exact colour match to the original finish these wheels came with from the factory.

The OEM finish is a very unique colour, and although more time consuming to use a water based finish due to the meticulous preparation required the finish simply cannot be replicated using cheaper refinishing methods e.g. powder coat.

Some pictures showing the finish of the wheels after refinishing, fully polished and sealed prior to re-fitting to the car.














































The Diamond Black Pearl Paintwork was in need of a machine polish to correct some light scratches and restore gloss. We carried out a two stage paintwork correction process to achieve this, a few 50/50's to show the difference achieved by machine polishing.



















Some deeper scratches on the doors also safely removed.










Following the paintwork correction stages, we re-fitted new painted parts including rear bumper, O/S rear door strip, front lower splitter and door mirror caps and machine polished these following wet sanding after painting to ensure a perfect finish, and colour match with the rest of the car. We also carried out some finishing touches, such as fitting new Edition 30 and GTI badges to the rear tailgate.

Assembling the car took some time, so we had a late finish towards the end which allowed us time to apply several layers of Auto Finesse Desire at the owners request to the paintwork giving a high gloss finish as well as protecting the paintwork making regular washing and maintaining the finish easier.

A picture of the wax curing on the paintwork:










Alloy wheels refitted to the car, and wheel bolts torqued to manufacturer recommended settings. We also replaced the centre caps, and fitted new OEM wheel bolt covers to finish off perfectly.










Some finished shots in our Studio the afternoon the client collected the car.


















































































We were very lucky, and the sun came out for some final shots outside which left the delighted client with a beaming smile from ear to ear.





































A flawless swirl mark, hologram free finish achieved.









































































Thank you for reading.

If you have any questions relating to this treatment please do not hesitate to contact us. Please feel free to browse our other latest work which will be updated regularly on our website, by visiting our website Here and clicking on the links in 'Latest Work'.

Gaz and Nathan


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great work. Car certainly needed it!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

brilliant work


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Great work, nice car. I'm not bias though


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work :buffer: Looks fantastic finished :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nicer than when it was new !


----------



## Detailing JunKy (May 2, 2013)

Looks stunning


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

that is nice , used to have one of these


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great job!


----------



## fuzzy (Feb 21, 2008)

Love the look of these cars. Good work!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

great work !!!!!:argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Look stunning:thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Very shiny work there. Lovely!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top stuff that, well done:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wowdy wow - good work!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Great work, bringing the car back to the standard it deserves!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Lovely stuff chaps.

I like looking at spotless interior pics as much as defect free paint:thumb:


----------



## Mr Yeth (Mar 31, 2011)

Great work there Gaz. This looks better than it did when it rolled out of the factory 6 years ago. A real credit to DMR.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys, really appreciated.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cracking work. Must be nice to have every niggle sorted on your car :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Super work, no holds barred to get the perfect finish.

Nice car to do it with as well.


----------

